

SEO Is Not Just About Ranking Up - jyothi
http://blog.hiveminds.in/2013/05/ctr-vs-position-search-user-behaviour-in-india/

======
Joe8Bit
Corporate network flagged this domain as blocked for 'phishing', fyi.

~~~
jyothi
oops. I need to check what is happening on the domain then. Thanks for the
info

